# 4th week low carb/ 1st week of 8 week blood sugar diet



## JTI (Aug 9, 2016)

Another update.

My 3rd week I went on holiday and only had a couple of very small cheats.  I still lost 1.7kg during the week which was a surprise as I think I averaged 1800 calories a day on holiday  - but I walked a LOT - 7/8 miles a day.

My 4th week - I lost another 2.2Kg which is great. I realise that water weight goes up and down, so  as long as over a week weight has gone down, I don't get worried day to day about the weight on the scale.  All in all in one month I have lost 9 kilos - and I have 26-30 more to go. I acknowledge some of it is water though.

I had a blood test and my cholesterol is completely normal and my HbA1c reduced from 8.2 to 7.3.  Considering I had only been on my diet for 3 weeks, it is a good start to reducing the score.

Apart from two instances on holiday, I have not injected any Humalog for any meal. My lantus has been odd. I found myself increasing from 30 to 35 and back down to 30. I will reduce it to 25 tonight after waking up this morning with 2.8 sugar level. Considering I used to inject 80 lantus and 60 Humalog for each meal - I am pleased with the progress.

It is my 4th week of low carb and the first week of 8 week blood sugar diet which sees my intake being reduced to 800 calories (down from my 'practice' of 1100).  The first couple of days, I felt noticeably weaker, but I am fine now. I am really determined to lose lots more weight and reduce my insulin to zero and eventually come off metformin. 

I bought a fitbit Charge HR and love it. It truly motivates me to walk more. I have been walking a lot more (to get my 10,000 steps). I also started the T25 workout - which is an aerobic dvd set - each workout is only 25 minutes - which suits me fine. I haven't felt this fit for years.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 9, 2016)

Awesome JTI..... It's those funny little things that really motivate us, like worrying about whether our wristwatch will bitch at us if we don't do 10,000 steps!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 10, 2016)

Brilliant attitude!  I'm going to watch your progress with interest.  Keep us updated please?

NB: I did 8 weeks at under 800 calories.  It was tough, but I don't think I'll ever regret it.


----------

